# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Restricted Back or Resolve Facebook Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a Restricted Back or Resolve Facebook page.

Page followers: 0 to 100, mostly followers from Global.

*page quality green.
*page name changeable.

For more details and page insights, pm me.
WhatsApp: +8801836467940 (verified and trusted seller)
Skype: m_sujanbd

----------

